# Help



## brax10bell (Jul 28, 2012)

Can someone send me the link to get the mobile hotspot for Iphone from Verizon cause i cant find it i want it from were the plans are but its no were. THANKS


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Call Verizon, and have the feature added to your plan.


----------

